
Dead Wrong: How Psychiatric Drugs Can Kill Your Child - Snajaffo
http://www.cchr.org/videos/dead-wrong.html
======
hugh3
Flagged -- cchr.org is a scientology front organization.

The fact that they're trying to infiltrate here is something we should be
concerned about.

